# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Google Translate

## JEK

Google today announced the release of a new Google Translate [App Store] application for iOS devices, offering such features as translation of spoken words and phrases and the ability to listen to translations spoken aloud.
Speak to translate
The new app accepts voice input for 15 languages, and - just like the web app - you can translate a word or phrase into one of more than 50 languages. For voice input, just press the microphone icon next to the text box and say what you want to translate.

Listen to your translations
You can also listen to your translations spoken out loud in one of 23 different languages. This feature uses the same new speech synthesizer voices as the desktop version of Google Translate we introduced last month.

Google Translate also offers the ability to enlarge translated text to full-screen size for ease of reading and showing to others.

----------


## JEK

Press the speaker button for the spoken phrase

----------


## BBT

Just tried it. Works nicely now I can order in English and the waiter can read it in French.

----------


## BBT

If I take it to Alabama will it translate.... oh never mind.

----------


## JEK

I knows Finnish, Vooshish and Bubba.

----------


## Voosh

> If I take it to Alabama will it translate.... oh never mind.




Just say "Y'all" and nod. 

I do like Alabama. Maybe next home. Altough NE TX seems pretty good. 

Dick - your thoughts?

----------


## andynap

Once it translates, the problem is pronouncing the foreign words, good that it speaks- see voo play? Should have a phonetic button too.

----------


## JEK

It pronounces them too.

----------


## andynap

TWIS

----------


## Voosh

Worthless "tool." IMHO. I tried a few variations, in different languages, of "f*ck off". I did get a nice recipie for goat stew in Turkish. What a bunch of crap. This is why we have computers and "smartphones?" Oy!

----------


## JEK

Your humble opinion is wrong. Try the app and you will see.

----------


## Voosh

I did. That's why I said what I said. 


Well, It kinda works.

?????? ??????

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by BBT
> 
> If I take it to Alabama will it translate.... oh never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say "Y'all" and nod. 
> 
> ...



I would really think through this NE TX thing.  Just today I was planning my letter to the editor of the local newspaper expressing how much pleasure I was getting now that I was moving away from this abominable place.  (I'm not really moving -- just a fantasy.)

----------


## Voosh

Ya know, grass always looks greener... 

Around here? Well, I tried to call the editor of local paper. Seems they laid him off. Call was routed to the subscription department!?!? 

I was calling about the spelling and grammar mistakes recently. Even Google Translate wouldn't make the gibberish legible. 

They offered me a slight discount to renew for three years. Sigh.

----------

